# youth Mossberg 500 fs



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a youth mossberg 20 ga I want to sell. It is wood and only has minimal wear and tear. It maybe has 4 or 5 boxes through it . Asking 120 obo


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

where you located?


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Roy area


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That is a sweet deal and I love those shotguns!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll take it..PM inbound.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

If Gee doesn't buy it I will.. I have been looking forever for my boy


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sold


----------

